# Lookee what I've got coming tomorrow....



## Dave Martell

:EDance2: Just the table - I can't wait! :EDance2:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Oooooo pimp


----------



## kalaeb

Sweet. Congrats


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

looks great. Very neat design, though a miter slot would have been a nice addition. Who makes these?


----------



## Tristan

Do you ever get the feeling that knifemakers only do this so they can buy power toys...


----------



## steeley

:biggrin:just saying.



[/IMG]


----------



## El Pescador

Is it something to polish your head?


----------



## Dave Martell

haha you guys are funny


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> looks great. Very neat design, though a miter slot would have been a nice addition. Who makes these?




It's a new KMG tool, just came out last week. I agree that a miter slot would be nice.


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice Dave!!! My next tool is a variable speed disk. Now i have tool envy....Also if you turn it down slow enough....Maybe with some 1 micron compound...Your head will shine for weeks  I can't say anything...I have the same haircut


----------



## Deckhand

Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Martell

So my new toy (ahem....I mean tool) came in today and I need to share it's coolness. 

I've combined a disc grinder with a VFD, a quick change disc system using both flat discs & 1 deg bevel faces, and now a work rest/table. It's so freakin' cool I can hardly stand it!!! :EDance2:

The only thing that could be better is if I had a 2nd one 






































5 sec quick change to a new disc...sweet!






Now I can't wait to do some grinding tomorrow, looks like tangs are up on deck to be tapered.


----------



## steeley

Dave that is nice!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

How hard is it to swap discs with that workrest on it?

That really is a phenomenal setup. If I were a rich man, I'd buy this today.


----------



## apicius9

If you show a few more of these toys I will move in with you in August 

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I just had the VFD, the Neilson hub abd 2 disks come. I want the table! Where do I find it?


----------



## Dave Martell

BurkeCutlery said:


> How hard is it to swap discs with that workrest on it?
> 
> That really is a phenomenal setup. If I were a rich man, I'd buy this today.




All you have to do is 1/8 turn 2 handles and the rest slides away (or comes off) from the disc. Combined with the quick change disc set up it's just flip off a plate and flip on another and push the rest back in. Not much longer than changing a belt on a belt grinder.


----------



## Dave Martell

PierreRodrigue said:


> I just had the VFD, the Neilson hub abd 2 disks come. I want the table! Where do I find it?




http://www.beaumontmetalworks.com/

Go get it!


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> If you show a few more of these toys I will move in with you in August
> 
> Stefan




LOL


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Got it! Thanks boss!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

For a moment I thought it was fro Travis Wuertz. Very similar principle for fastening. 
The dust collection container is super neat!

M


----------



## Burl Source

I am guessing you have had some time to play with the new toy,
....I mean slave away working with the new grinder.
How do you like it?


----------



## Dave Martell

Burl Source said:


> I am guessing you have had some time to play with the new toy,
> ....I mean slave away working with the new grinder.
> How do you like it?




Guess what? I haven't touched it yet - I've been on the belt just looking over at it once in awhile.


----------



## Burl Source

Too often when I get a new toy, I mean tool, I hesitate to start using it.
I get set in old routines and procrastinate using the new tool that will cause me to have to change my routine.
But then when I finally start using the new one and get used to it I look back and say to myself "I should have been using this weeks ago".


----------



## jmforge

Nice!! Yes, a miter slot would be good, but just having the table/workrest is a drastic improvement IMO. So is your next one going to be the horizontal setup?:doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9

Burl Source said:


> Too often when I get a new toy, I mean tool, I hesitate to start using it.
> I get set in old routines and procrastinate using the new tool that will cause me to have to change my routine.
> But then when I finally start using the new one and get used to it I look back and say to myself "I should have been using this weeks ago".



Just did the same thing with a simple 12" disc sander I had picked up a while ago. It just sat there with plastic over it so it doesn't get dusty. Now that I started using it, life has become yet a little bit easier. 

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Just finished wireing up the motor and VFD, and the confirmation came that the tool rest has shipped. :dance:


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh yeah - congrats Pierre!


----------



## jmforge

The new tool rest setup means that it is actually more imperative that I buy one of those disc grinders soon. I want to try to split the output from my current VFD or just put plugs on the output and on each motor so I can save a few shekels.


----------



## Dave Martell

Well I finally got some time in on this new set up and yeah the table/work rest does help a lot for some things and so far I have no regrets. 

Pierre, did yours come in yet?


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I wish! It likely got transfered from USPS, to mule, then to dogsled teams. At some time in the next bit, it will be transfered to snowshoe ninja's for the final leg of its voyage to the frozed wasteland of the central prairies. 

Can someone tell me what happened to free trade? I thought that was supposed to help us poor folk out...


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Deckhand

PierreRodrigue said:


> I wish! It likely got transfered from USPS, to mule, then to dogsled teams. At some time in the next bit, it will be transfered to snowshoe ninja's for the final leg of its voyage to the frozed wasteland of the central prairies.
> 
> Can someone tell me what happened to free trade? I thought that was supposed to help us poor folk out...



Lol sounds like getting penicillin to Nome. ie, Iditarod race


----------



## Dave Martell

OK I've had this thing for a little bit now and would like to update my thoughts on it in case anyone stumbles across this while Googlin' 

1. It's greatest asset is the ability to be removed quickly to change up the discs. Using the quick change Nielson system works great with this rig.

2. It really should come with a miter slot. I find myself wanting a miter gauge with this set up far too often. I would have paid extra if this was offered.

3. BIG GRIPE> The table is not flat - not even close. My table is buckled up where the pipe was welded onto the bottom and then there's divets where the welds are plus the corners are all low. I've been working on fixing this for too many hours to count and I'm still only 80% there because this table is TOUGH. Seriously - this is a deal breaker if you ask me. 

My suggestion would be to machine both sides of the table flat and then bolt some kind of support for the pipe/pivot tube to attach. I realize that this would cost more but I'd pay it without question because what I have is a little more than difficult to work with.


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> OK I've had this thing for a little bit now and would like to update my thoughts on it in case anyone stumbles across this while Googlin'
> 
> 1. It's greatest asset is the ability to be removed quickly to change up the discs. Using the quick change Nielson system works great with this rig.
> 
> 2. It really should come with a miter slot. I find myself wanting a miter gauge with this set up far too often. I would have paid extra if this was offered.
> 
> 3. BIG GRIPE> The table is not flat - not even close. My table is buckled up where the pipe was welded onto the bottom and then there's divets where the welds are plus the corners are all low. I've been working on fixing this for too many hours to count and I'm still only 80% there because this table is TOUGH. Seriously - this is a deal breaker if you ask me.
> 
> My suggestion would be to machine both sides of the table flat and then bolt some kind of support for the pipe/pivot tube to attach. I realize that this would cost more but I'd pay it without question because what I have is a little more than difficult to work with.



Dang, that sucks. Nothing like work surfaces that are not flat. I wonder if they would let you return it at this point, pretty pricy hardware for something that is not flat. Crap, even Central Machinery gets the flat part right 50% of the time.


----------



## Dave Martell

If I had only realized how tough this was going to be I would have tried to return it before I went and worked on it. I was thinking that it would be an easy fix like a belt grinder platen and I was very wrong.


----------



## sachem allison

Dave,
cant you drill a few holes into it and bolt a flat plate onto it, with counter sunk bolts?


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Hmmm. I got mine from USA Knifemaker. It's solid, perfectly flat, the preset angle guide is as far as I can figure, bang on 90*-45*. My complaint is the handles are a bit long, and sometimes are a nuisance. They do make for removing and adjusting the table slick. I would still rather them over a nut or allen key setup. From the pictures you posted Dave, Mine have neater edges and corners, and the table appears to have been flattened.


----------



## Dave Martell

sachem allison said:


> Dave,
> cant you drill a few holes into it and bolt a flat plate onto it, with counter sunk bolts?




Now that's a possibilty and going with a miter slot might be in the cards too. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

PierreRodrigue said:


> Hmmm. I got mine from USA Knifemaker. It's solid, perfectly flat, the preset angle guide is as far as I can figure, bang on 90*-45*. My complaint is the handles are a bit long, and sometimes are a nuisance. They do make for removing and adjusting the table slick. I would still rather them over a nut or allen key setup. From the pictures you posted Dave, Mine have neater edges and corners, and the table appears to have been flattened.




I was wondering how your table is. Hmmmm...maybe I got an earlier first run type model?


----------



## SpikeC

A machine shop could surface grind the plate and machine miter slot in it, but I don't know how the cost /benefit thing would work out.


----------



## Dave Martell

I tried flattening it again today (4hrs work) and it's only at 89% done. I'm finished with this thing, I'll either get a hold of the manufacturer or a local machine shop.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Glue a dozen Atomas to a table and rub rub rub.


----------



## Dave Martell

BurkeCutlery said:


> Glue a dozen Atomas to a table and rub rub rub.




That exact thought crossed my mind more than once.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Hahaha


----------



## Jim

Dave do you think a call to the company may be in order- especially if they are now making it different?


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> Dave do you think a call to the company may be in order- especially if they are now making it different?




Yeah I'm going to call them for sure.


----------

